# Transfer problem with Oki C711WT



## cdes (Jul 10, 2008)

I can not get the T-1 Magic Touch transfer paper to work properly with my new Okie C711WT printer. I followed the factory application settings and also tried a few other temperature and dwell time setting without any luck...........Can anyone give me a heads-up with this issue?


----------

